
WhatsApp announces free Business app - abhi3
https://blog.whatsapp.com/10000633/Building-for-People-and-Now-Businesses
======
hafunnyusername
Gotta love the cute examples they use, such as placing an order with the local
baker... WhatsApp will become incredibly powerful if this is executed
properly.

I wonder how this might affect people's perception of the app generally
though? I use it to chat with friends, not businesses. I suppose Facebook
underwent a similar transition and survived.

